# Hunters asked to help feed orphaned Bobcat



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

Lake Metroparks Penitentiary Glen’s Kevin P. Clinton Wildlife Center in Kirtland Ohio is asking hunters to donate fish, rabbits, squirrels and Deer or Deer parts to feed an orphaned Bobcat whose mother was killed by a car. I have dropped of about 3 dozen squirrels in the last 3 weeks and they are thrilled to get them. They ask to have them left complete so she can learn to tear apart her food.


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

By the way, they ask to be sure your donated game does not contain lead. If your shot is a through and through its fine.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

RogerS said:


> Lake Metroparks Penitentiary Glen’s Kevin P. Clinton Wildlife Center in Kirtland Ohio is asking hunters to donate fish, rabbits, squirrels and Deer or Deer parts to feed an orphaned Bobcat whose mother was killed by a car. I have dropped of about 3 dozen squirrels in the last 3 weeks and they are thrilled to get them. They ask to have them left complete so she can learn to tear apart her food.
> View attachment 222486
> View attachment 222487
> View attachment 222488


Do you know where the mother bobcat was Killed?


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

They said it happened near Coshoctan and will be released in Athens County.

Here is a video of two females the raised and released 2 years ago. 




Newspaper article about current Bobcat http://www.news-herald.com/general-...es-to-the-aid-to-rescue-abandoned-baby-bobcat


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

We've picked up 5 from the road in the past month here.


----------

